# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپ مجدد یا ...

## mohammad.sa

سلام دوستان.من واقعا موندم چیکار کنم.یکی بهم میگه دیپ مجدد بگیر یکی میگه نمی خواد بگیری بشین بخون.
من معدل کتبیم تقریبا14هست اینم نمراتم
دینی14.5  زبان فارسی13  ادب16  عربی15  زبان 14  فیزیک14 شیمی 15.25   ریاضی 10 زیست12 زمین17
بیشتر معلم ها بهم گفتن بشین بخون نمی خواد دیپ مجدد بگیری.شمایی که تجربه دارین بگین....
میشه زیر2000 منطقه2شد؟؟؟؟حدود درصد ها بهم بگین.می خوام اگه کارم سخته توی دی دیپ مجدد بگیرم
درضمن فارغ از تحصیلم
خیلی واسم مهمه ممنون میشم

----------


## taha taha

اصن شک نکن ک دیپلم مجدد بگیری . اونایی که بهت گفتن نگیر فقط میزان تاثیر سوابق رو میدونن . نحوه تاثیر رو ک نمیدونن . وقتی نمره 16 نبه 20 نصف تراز رو از دست میده باید دیپلم مجدد بگیری برادر من

----------


## mohammad.sa

واقعا نمیدونم.من تا الان نشستم تقریبا دوم رو بستم که دیپ مجدد بگیرم توی دی ماه.ولی حرف خیلی ها داره سردم میکنه.خواستم از بچه هایی مثل شما که سرشون تو حساب کتاب تاثیراتو این چیزا هست کمک بگیرم

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دیپلم مجدد خیلی وقت گیره فکر نکنم ارزش داشته باشه

----------


## mohammad.sa

> دیپلم مجدد خیلی وقت گیره فکر نکنم ارزش داشته باشه


ارزش که داره ولی واقعا یک ماه کامل وقتمو میگیره

----------


## Mohammad. N

به نظر من سعی کن حتما دیپ مجدد بگیری اگر رتبه خوب مد نظرت هس 
مثلا کسی که میگه من 5 یا 6 هزار برام کافیه همون یه ماه بخونه قطعا بهش میرسه با هر معدلی ولی اگه زیر 2000 یا بهتر مد نظرت هس حتما بگیر دیپ مجدد

----------


## Orwell

سلام
بنظره منم واسه دیپ مجدد اقدام کنید
تاثیر معدل خیلی افتضاحه
هرکیم میگه نیست دروغ میگه !

----------


## mohammad.sa

> به نظر من سعی کن حتما دیپ مجدد بگیری اگر رتبه خوب مد نظرت هس 
> مثلا کسی که میگه من 5 یا 6 هزار برام کافیه همون یه ماه بخونه قطعا بهش میرسه با هر معدلی ولی اگه زیر 2000 یا بهتر مد نظرت هس حتما بگیر دیپ مجدد


صد درصد رتبه خوب مدنظرم هست.این  زیر دوهزار حداکثرش هست ک می خوام.چشم انشاا.. دی ماه می گیرم

----------


## daniad

ببین بزار اینطور بت میگم خودت حساب کن بگیری یا نه 
معدل 14 اگه تاثیر همین 25 بمونه 
ترازتو احتمالا از 1000 تا 1500 کم میکنه نسبت به معدل 20 
حالا برات مثال میزنم 
فرض کن تراز کنکورت 9000 شد که با این تراز باید حدود 1000 عه منطقه 2 بشی 
اگه بشه 7500 - 8000 رتبت حدود 3500 میشه 
حالا خودت تصمیم بگیر 1 ماه ارزش اینو داره یا نه 
ولی اگه من جات بودم اگه دیپلم نمیگرفتم اصن نمیخوندم

----------


## mohammad.sa

اینجوری که شما میگین واقعا غیر ممکنه.مگر اینکه ی معجزه بشه با این معدلم
ایشالا میگیرم دی ماه.الان حدودا 10ساعت مخونم می خوام جلو افتاده باشم که بتونم جبران دی ماه بکنم

----------


## mohammad.sa

بچه ها ی خواهش دیگه دارم.اگه کسی خلاصه دروس سوم انسانی واسه امتحان داره بهم بده لینکشو یا ی سایت بهم معرفی کنین ک بدرد بخور باشه
مرسی از اینکه حواب دادین دوستان

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

یه سوال تاثیر معدل دقیقا چه بلایی میتونه سر یه نفر بیاره ؟؟

من شنیده بودم رتبه 1000 میتونه به 8000 تبدیل کنه ؟! 

درسته ؟

----------


## DR Matrix

حتما دیپ مجدد بگیر منم با 16/82 تجربی میخوتم دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم عمومیا که آسونه اختصاصیاشم یجور 10 میگیریم دیگه

----------


## khaan

> اصن شک نکن ک دیپلم مجدد بگیری . اونایی که بهت گفتن نگیر فقط میزان تاثیر سوابق رو میدونن . نحوه تاثیر رو ک نمیدونن . وقتی نمره 16 نبه 20 نصف تراز رو از دست میده باید دیپلم مجدد بگیری برادر من


کاملا درسته کاش بقیه هم اطلاعاتشون در حد شما بود. الان خیلی ها فکر میکنن امتحان ادبیات رو 17 گرفتن از اون 25% تاثیر سوابق هم 21% نصیبشون شده ولی . . .  
نمرات تراز گرفته میشن و تراز طوری نیست که نمره 10 از اون 25% مقدار 12.5 درصد به خودش اختصاص بده.
در درس هایی مثل فارسی و دینی و زبان کسی نمره زیر 17 گرفته باشه به زور نصف تراز رو میتونه به خودش اختصاص بده چون میانگین نمرات نهایی این درس ها در بین داوطلبان اصلی کنکور خیلی بالاست. کسی درس زیست رو نهایی 15 گرفته باشه نهایتا نیمی از اون تراز رو میگیره البته حدسی بود ولی مقدار دقیقشم همین حدود هست. 
در تراز گرفتن دوتا چیز خیلی مهمه یکی میانگین نمرات در بین همه دانش آموزان و  یکی هم انحراف از معیار. اینا هم فقط دست سازمان سنجش هست و ما نمیتونیم دقیق تراز ها رو بگیم ولی با توجه به تاثیر نمرات نهایی روز رتبه ها میتونیم حدس هایی دقیق بزنیم که چه نمره ای در چه درسی چه ترازی میگیره.

----------


## taha taha

دقیقا همین امشب خدایی رییس سنجش گفت معدل 19 به پایین خیلی سخته ک به پزشکی فک کنن! . حتما دیپلم مجدد بگیر . حتماااااااااااااااااااااا  اا . هر سوالی ام داری بیا از خودم بپرس که دو ساله درگیر این قضیه ام .

----------


## Nima1220

اقا ببخشید اینو اینجا میپرسم، کلا قضیه دیپلم مجدد چیه؟ به چه شکلیه؟ اگه ممکنه یه توضیحی بدین. یکی از دوستام معدلش خیلی کم شده میخواد جبران کنه

----------


## mohammad.sa

> دقیقا همین امشب خدایی رییس سنجش گفت معدل 19 به پایین خیلی سخته ک به پزشکی فک کنن! . حتما دیپلم مجدد بگیر . حتماااااااااااااااااااااا  اا . هر سوالی ام داری بیا از خودم بپرس که دو ساله درگیر این قضیه ام .


ایشالا دی ماه میگیرم.فقط اگر جزوه های خلاصه دروس رو بگین از کجا یا چ سایتی گیر بیارم ممنون میشم
بنظرم کار سختیه امتحان دادن فلسفه و جامعه شناسی بالاخره ی جوری قبول میشم

----------


## MaHsa 95

تو گوگل سرچ کن بانک نکات رزمندگان سوم انسانی و دانلود کن، یه خلاصه از اکثر درسا داره و واسه اون درسایی هم که توش نبود مثل فلسفه و ... از گزینه 2 جزوشو دانلود کن، فقط جفتشون ادبیات رو نداشتن که جزوه ی ادبیات سوم انسانی تو همین سایت هست، بعدم سوالات بنی هاشم همه درسا رو بگیر و حل کن.

----------


## Blue.sky

> دقیقا همین امشب خدایی رییس سنجش گفت معدل 19 به پایین خیلی سخته ک به پزشکی فک کنن! . حتما دیپلم مجدد بگیر . حتماااااااااااااااااااااا  اا . هر سوالی ام داری بیا از خودم بپرس که دو ساله درگیر این قضیه ام .


*دوست عزیز شما واقعا امشب بیست و سی رو دیدی ؟!  کجا خدایی این حرفو زد ؟!
اصلا خدایی درباره چیز دیگه میگفت(اجرای قانون مجلس) .*

----------


## mohammad.sa

> تو گوگل سرچ کن بانک نکات رزمندگان سوم انسانی و دانلود کن، یه خلاصه از اکثر درسا داره و واسه اون درسایی هم که توش نبود مثل فلسفه و ... از گزینه 2 جزوشو دانلود کن، فقط جفتشون ادبیات رو نداشتن که جزوه ی ادبیات سوم انسانی تو همین سایت هست، بعدم سوالات بنی هاشم همه درسا رو بگیر و حل کن.


مرسی ممنون.حتما

----------


## mohammad.sa

http:// http://article.gozine2.ir/vi...B2%D8%B4%DB%8C
بچه ها این جزوه هارو بینین جواب میده واقعا؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

همون جزوه گزینه دو هست.از کامنت بچه ها زیر جزوه معلومه راضی هستن.همینا بخونم کافیه؟؟؟یکی که اشنایی داره با انسانی بره جزواتشو ببینه تو سایت گزینه دو بگه
ممنووووووونم

----------


## MaHsa 95

من که نخوندم و نميتونم نظر بدم ولی مسلما اگه زیاد نباشه کم هم نیست، ولی حواست باشه همه ی درسای انسانی رو نداره ها مثل تاریخ ایران و جهان  و جغرافیا و آرایه های ادبی و ادبیات و ...

----------


## آقای خاص

> همون جزوه گزینه دو هست.از کامنت بچه ها زیر جزوه معلومه راضی هستن.همینا بخونم کافیه؟؟؟یکی که اشنایی داره با انسانی بره جزواتشو ببینه تو سایت گزینه دو بگه
> ممنووووووونم


اره خوبه من واسه دیپلم مجدد دارم ازشون استفاده می کنم بعدش هم امتحان نهایی های 2.3 سال اخیر رو می خونم سر جمع واسه هر درس 3.4 ساعت وقت میگذارم البته واسه دروس غیر موثر ولی باید واسه دروس دروس موثر یکم دقیق تر و با وقت بیشتری بخونی تا بیست بگیری

----------


## mohammad.sa

> من که نخوندم و نميتونم نظر بدم ولی مسلما اگه زیاد نباشه کم هم نیست، ولی حواست باشه همه ی درسای انسانی رو نداره ها مثل تاریخ ایران و جهان  و جغرافیا و آرایه های ادبی و ادبیات و ...


اره باید واسه اونا کتاب گیر بیارم

----------


## mohammad.sa

> اره خوبه من واسه دیپلم مجدد دارم ازشون استفاده می کنم بعدش هم امتحان نهایی های 2.3 سال اخیر رو می خونم سر جمع واسه هر درس 3.4 ساعت وقت میگذارم البته واسه دروس غیر موثر ولی باید واسه دروس دروس موثر یکم دقیق تر و با وقت بیشتری بخونی تا بیست بگیری


ینی واسه این دروس همینارو بخونم با امتحان نهایی کافیه؟؟؟میشه قبول شد؟؟؟؟
یا کتاب بگیرم

----------


## آقای خاص

> ینی واسه این دروس همینارو بخونم با امتحان نهایی کافیه؟؟؟میشه قبول شد؟؟؟؟
> یا کتاب بگیرم


آره فقط بعد از خوندن جزوه ها و امتحان نهایی ها یکی دو تا از امتحان نهایی رو خودت حل کن ببین بازدهیت چجور بوده ضمن اینکه دروس غیر موثر رو صرفا واسه 10 نخون چون اگر لب مرزی باشی و حتی یک درس رو هم تو دی بیفتی بقیه زحمتات تو درسای دیگه هم حروم میشه و دیگه نمیتونی واسه کنکور 95 ازش استفاده کنی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohammad.sa

> آره فقط بعد از خوندن جزوه ها و امتحان نهایی ها یکی دو تا از امتحان نهایی رو خودت حل کن ببین بازدهیت چجور بوده ضمن اینکه دروس غیر موثر رو صرفا واسه 10 نخون چون اگر لب مرزی باشی و حتی یک درس رو هم تو دی بیفتی بقیه زحمتات تو درسای دیگه هم حروم میشه و دیگه نمیتونی واسه کنکور 95 ازش استفاده کنی


چشم خیلی ممنون.دیگه واسه 14  15میخونم که اگه سخت بود هم حداقل بتونم بنویسم

----------


## bahman seraj

> یه سوال تاثیر معدل دقیقا چه بلایی میتونه سر یه نفر بیاره ؟؟
> 
> من شنیده بودم رتبه 1000 میتونه به 8000 تبدیل کنه ؟! 
> 
> درسته ؟


http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/3...enshot-10-.png

----------


## Nahal

> http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/3...enshot-10-.png



 :Y (556): * تازه با دیپلم ریاضی شرکت کرده...معدلش چند بوده؟*

----------


## mohammad.sa

یا خدا.من همین جور نشم؟؟؟چیکار کنم خدا.درصدای در همین حد روش حساب کرده بودم که حدود800 900 بشم
ولی عمومیا بیشتر.بالای80.با دیپ انسانی

----------


## Nahal

> یا خدا.من همین جور نشم؟؟؟چیکار کنم خدا.درصدای در همین حد روش حساب کرده بودم که حدود800 900 بشم
> ولی عمومیا بیشتر.بالای80.با دیپ انسانی


*
خب اگه با دیپلم انسانی شرکت کنی و بتونی این درصدایی که میگی رو بزنی وضع تو از این خیلی بهتر میشه چون تاثیر نمره انسانی کمتره...نگران نباش تلاشتو بکن...*

----------


## mohammad.sa

> *
> خب اگه با دیپلم انسانی شرکت کنی و بتونی این درصدایی که میگی رو بزنی وضع تو از این خیلی بهتر میشه چون تاثیر نمره انسانی کمتره...نگران نباش تلاشتو بکن...*


چی بگم والا.هرچی خدا بخواد.ما تلاشمون میکنیم جوابشو میده

----------


## bahman seraj

> * تازه با دیپلم ریاضی شرکت کرده...معدلش چند بوده؟*


شرمنده مثل اینکه بعضیا گفتن این جعلیه هر چند هنوز تو یه تاپیک دیگه این عکس هنوز هست ولی بازم موافق دیپ مجدد هستم.

----------


## bahman seraj

نظرتون در مورد این دوتا کارنامه چیه؟
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
به اختلاف درصد ها و رتبه نگاه کنید.

----------


## khaan

> http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/3...enshot-10-.png


این کارنامه جعلی هست.
کاری به حدس و گمان ندارم ولی با این تفاوت درصدهای زیست با بقیه درصدها، قطعا باید زیرگروه 1 ایشون از زیرگروه دو بهتر میشد.

----------

